# New bottle collector here looking for "Special" bottles



## lookiluck (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi everyone

I am a guy from Norway who is new to bottle collecting and I was wondering if this forum is only about "Antique" bottles or all kinds of bottles?

Why am I asking?

I am a guy from Norway who is looking for EMPTY bottles from "CANNACOLA" which is only sold in the US which I like to collect!
I was wondering if someone here have those EMPTY bottles for sale or have the possibility to get them for me? I have trying to find someone who might could help me to get those bottle but with no luck, therefore I was hoping that someone here might could help?  

here is a picture of the bottles I am looking for!


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 24, 2019)

Neat.  never seen those but then again Vermont is just moving now towards legalization of MJ...    Plenty of folks on here collect bottles that are not necessarily antique, and the definition of antique where bottles are concerned has changed over the years.   Good luck finding someone to help you by emptying some of these and sending them along to you.

Jim G


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 24, 2019)

I wouldn't drink that stuff if they were paying me. Yuck! No empty bottles from me, lol!


----------



## lookiluck (Apr 24, 2019)

You don't necesseray have to drink from the bottles, You can easly just pour out the "Soda" and wash it inside and then send it to me


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 25, 2019)

I was curious so I tapped their website.   Sounds like they are "rebranding" as purely CBD product.  Guessing the legalization isn't moving fast enough for them to hold on.   Those first THC based containers are going to be rare, so you will have a genuine collectible in the future.

Jim G


----------



## lookiluck (Apr 25, 2019)

Yeah I saw that! I really hope there is some American here on the forums which is from some of the states where THC is legal could help me out here and get those bottles for me before their "out"! I will ofcourse pay for the bottles!


----------

